# PowerPC vs Imac



## lulumOriss (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

je souhaite revenir à me premières amours macintosh après une petite escapade coupable. Je suis graphiste (multimédia & print) et veux une machine qui ne me lâchera pas à la première occasion.
Mon budget de 3000¤ me permet l'acquisition soit d'un Imac G5 20'' un peu gonflé (2Go de RAM, ...), soit d'un PowerPC G5 d'entrée de gamme (2 Ghz, 1Go de RAM, ... + moniteur 20'').

Je ne sais pas sur quelle base faire mon choix. Qu'est-ce que vous me conseilleriez ?

Merci. lulu.


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2005)

Tu dois déjà avoir un écran, donc je pense qu'un powermac est un meilleurs achat pour durer... et plus puissant


----------



## lulumOriss (5 Août 2005)

Non, je n'ai pas d'écran. Je l'ai compris dans ma config du PowerPC.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Août 2005)

Dans ce cas un iMac sera mieux equipé pour le meme prix, mais moins evoluable.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

PowerMac Bi 2GHz  + CinemaDisplay 20"
Je te conseille de prendre l'Airport et le bLuetooth, ça sert toujours, de gongler la carte graphique (+50¤ pour la 9650 ça vaut le coups), et de prendre le modem interne (ça sert en cas de panne ou pour les faxs)

pour la RAM tu vas voir ailleurs que chez Apple: trop cher! 
pour un DD idem


----------



## jean-lou (5 Août 2005)

J'aurai ce budget, j'achèterai un Power mac mais bon en fait la question ne se pose pas pour moi.

Ouvre un powermac et tu te rendras compte que l'imac c'est joli mais c'est pas pratique.

JEanlOu


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

Si tu dois bosser régulièrement sur ta machine,
le PowerMac est fait pour toi,

le confort d'utilisation ne sera vraiment pas le même 

et puis tu pourras arder cette machine plus longtemps, en la faisant évoluer selon tes besoins


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2005)

Ce n'est pas à nous de décider pour toi. Chacun à toujours une excellente raison *personnelle* de préferer une machine à une autre.

La puissance des 2 machines est approchante et ne doit pas vraiment entrer en ligne de compte. 
Le coté évolutif des G5 est grandement diminué par le fait qu'il n'y a et qu'il n'y aura sans doute jamais de possibilité de changer leur processeur, même sur le PowerMac. Il faudra certainement attendre les MacTel pour cela, c'est à dire en 2007.
Il ne reste donc au Powermac face à son petit frère que la possibilité de faire évoluer la carte graphique et les cartes PCI-X. Si tu n'utilises pas les ports PCI-X, ça fait bien maigre...
Puisque que tu es graphiste, je pense que ton attention devrait se porter essentiellement sur l'écran de l'iMac. Le choix de cet écran est définitif, tu ne pourras pas en changer, c'est donc important. A toi d'aller le voir en situation s'il te convient, ça n'a rien d'anodin.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai ce budget, j'achèterai un Power mac mais bon en fait la question ne se pose pas pour moi.
> 
> Ouvre un powermac et tu te rendras compte que l'imac c'est joli mais c'est pas pratique.
> 
> JEanlOu



ah oui ,un power mac G5 ,C super pratique,et super bien ventilé comparé au imac


----------



## NightWalker (7 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas à nous de décider pour toi. Chacun à toujours une excellente raison *personnelle* de préferer une machine à une autre.
> 
> La puissance des 2 machines est approchante et ne doit pas vraiment entrer en ligne de compte.
> Le coté évolutif des G5 est grandement diminué par le fait qu'il n'y a et qu'il n'y aura sans doute jamais de possibilité de changer leur processeur, même sur le PowerMac. Il faudra certainement attendre les MacTel pour cela, c'est à dire en 2007.
> ...



Je n'en suis pas sur qu'un iMac 2GHz 2Go de RAM soit aussi rapide que PM dual 2GHz 1Go... parce qu'il y a un autre élément qu'on oublie souvent, c'est le bus... celui de l'iMac 2Ghz est de 667MHz, or celui du PM est de 2x1GHz.

Sinon, effectivement le PM est bien plus évolutif que l'iMac. Et la RAM max du PM de 8Go contre 2Go pour l'iMac...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en suis pas sur qu'un iMac 2GHz 2Go de RAM soit aussi rapide que PM dual 2GHz 1Go... parce qu'il y a un autre élément qu'on oublie souvent, c'est le bus... celui de l'iMac 2Ghz est de 667MHz, or celui du PM est de 2x1GHz.
> 
> Sinon, effectivement le PM est bien plus évolutif que l'iMac. Et la RAM max du PM de 8Go contre 2Go pour l'iMac...




non celle du nouveau dual 2 est de 4 maxi


----------



## NightWalker (7 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non celle du nouveau dual 2 est de 4 maxi


j&éié"àçg#&'(ù%^*$ mais pourquoi ils ont dégradé la capacité mémoire max  

bonne observation Sydney


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> j&éié"àçg#&'(ù%^*$ mais pourquoi ils ont dégradé la capacité mémoire max
> 
> bonne observation Sydney



je sais pas ,C 'est toujours comme ca ,l'entrée de gamme ,de meme mon mono 1,8 C 4 Go ...
remarque,au prix de la ram ,j'en connait pas bc qui monte a 8 Go ...
deja 4 Go C rare...
la je suis a 1,5 Go ca suffit


----------



## obi wan (7 Août 2005)

Si la machine doit rester allumée 8h par jour tous les jours, voire plus, il vaut mieux un powermac, ça chauffe moins, comme dit syd.

En plus le bus système est différent et c'est quand même pas la même carte mère. Un powermac est plus fiable, c'est certain. Et si tu es graphiste et que l'encombrement ne te gène pas, un CRT 22 pouces c'est pas mal, et puis les couleurs sont tjs mieux que sur un LCD.
Oublies pas que tu vas devoir t'acheter une souris aussi... à moins que la nouvelle soit livrée avec les powermac maintenant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2005)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> Si la machine doit rester allumée 8h par jour tous les jours, voire plus, il vaut mieux un powermac, ça chauffe moins, comme dit syd.
> 
> En plus le bus système est différent et c'est quand même pas la même carte mère. Un powermac est plus fiable, c'est certain. Et si tu es graphiste et que l'encombrement ne te gène pas, un CRT 22 pouces c'est pas mal, et puis les couleurs sont tjs mieux que sur un LCD.
> Oublies pas que tu vas devoir t'acheter une souris aussi... à moins que la nouvelle soit livrée avec les powermac maintenant.



pour les couleurs ,je préfère quand meme le LCD...
mais le Power Mac G5 ,est étudié pour accueillir le G5 et le refroidir de manière optimale...
L'iMac G5 ,c'est un peu serré la dedans ,non?


----------



## Psygod (7 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste donc au Powermac face à son petit frère que la possibilité de faire évoluer la carte graphique et les cartes PCI-X. Si tu n'utilises pas les ports PCI-X, ça fait bien maigre...



C koi les ports PCI-X ?


----------



## NightWalker (7 Août 2005)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> Si la machine doit rester allumée 8h par jour tous les jours, voire plus, il vaut mieux un powermac, ça chauffe moins, comme dit syd.
> 
> En plus le bus système est différent et c'est quand même pas la même carte mère. Un powermac est plus fiable, c'est certain. Et si tu es graphiste et que l'encombrement ne te gène pas, un CRT 22 pouces c'est pas mal, et puis les couleurs sont tjs mieux que sur un LCD.
> Oublies pas que tu vas devoir t'acheter une souris aussi... à moins que la nouvelle soit livrée avec les powermac maintenant.



Hein... :mouais: mon iMac G5 est allumé depuis début décembre 2004 jusqu'à aujourd'hui... Absolument aucun problème de chauffe... En fait, absolumet aucun problème du tout...


----------



## Psygod (7 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hein... :mouais: mon iMac G5 est allumé depuis début décembre 2004 jusqu'à aujourd'hui... Absolument aucun problème de chauffe... En fait, absolumet aucun problème du tout...



8 mois sans eteindre ton iMac ? ça consomme bcp ??? ... sur tes factures d'electricité, tu as vu une hausse ou pas ?

je dde ça car j'ai l'intention de m'acheter un iMAC prochainement et ça m'interesse de savoir ...


----------



## NightWalker (7 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas remarqué d'augmentation particulière. C'est peut-être masqué par les autres éuipements électrique (chauffage électrique). En fait, il fait les dépliages de protéines pour Folding@Home


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en suis pas sur qu'un iMac 2GHz 2Go de RAM soit aussi rapide que PM dual 2GHz 1Go... parce qu'il y a un autre élément qu'on oublie souvent, c'est le bus... celui de l'iMac 2Ghz est de 667MHz, or celui du PM est de 2x1GHz.


Si tu me relis bien, j'ai précisé que les 2 machines avait une puissance *approchante.* Cela veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire...




> Et la RAM max du PM de 8Go contre 2Go pour l'iMac...


D'abord c'est pas, 8Go mais 4Go sur cette machine. Ensuite, si on à l'intention de mettre pour plus cher de Ram que le prix de la machine, on est dans ce cas pas vraiment coincé au niveau budget. Le choix entre les 2 machines ne se pose donc plus.




> Sinon, effectivement le PM est bien plus évolutif que l'iMac.


Je sens que je vais me repeter là.
Non, malheureusement, le PowerMac n'est plus bien plus évolutif que l'iMac, ce n'est plus vrai. Il est *un peu plus* évolutif, pas bien plus. Le seul véritable interet au niveau de l'évolution réside dans le choix de la carte graphique et des écrans, c'est tout.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me relis bien, j'ai précisé que les 2 machines avait une puissance *approchante.* Cela veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire...


J'ai bien lu... mais je ne suis quand même pas d'accord... à l'époque de l'iMac G5 1.8 GHz (rev A) et PM mono 1.8GHz, oui c'est deux modèles ont une puissance se raprochant. Mais certainement pas le cas entre un iMac G5 1.8GHz et un PM bi 1.8GHz...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> D'abord c'est pas, 8Go mais 4Go sur cette machine.


J'ai rectifié ci dessus cette erreur...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, si on à l'intention de mettre pour plus cher de Ram que le prix de la machine, on est dans ce cas pas vraiment coincé au niveau budget. Le choix entre les 2 machines ne se pose donc plus.


Sauf que tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter les 4Go maintenant, tu sais que dans un an si tu te sens à l'étroit, tu peux toujours monter la mémoire jusqu'à 4Go... Donc on respect toujours le budget actuel.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que je vais me repeter là.
> Non, malheureusement, le PowerMac n'est plus bien plus évolutif que l'iMac, ce n'est plus vrai. Il est *un peu plus* évolutif, pas bien plus. Le seul véritable interet au niveau de l'évolution réside dans le choix de la carte graphique et des écrans, c'est tout.


Disques *internes* jusqu'à 800Go... cartes PCI-X, certes il n'y en a pas beaucoup mais, eSata,  Fibre Channel, RAID ...

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que de manière générale les évolutions ne se feront qu'au niveau de la mémoire, disque et carte graphique...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien lu... mais je ne suis quand même pas d'accord... à l'époque de l'iMac G5 1.8 GHz (rev A) et PM mono 1.8GHz, oui c'est deux modèles ont une puissance se raprochant. Mais certainement pas le cas entre un iMac G5 1.8GHz et un PM bi 1.8GHz...


Ta signature tombe très à propos !
Il faudrait vraiment tordre le cou à cette vieille croyance qui voudrait qu'une machine Bi-processeur soit 2x plus puissante que sa version mono. C'est extremement loin d'être le cas. 
1 G4 @ 1Ghz passe très loin devant un G4 @ 2x500, même sur une appli hautement optimisée. Et ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de bus système même si ce dernier joue un role non négligeable. (je t'ai vu venir  )




> Sauf que tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter les 4Go maintenant, tu sais que dans un an si tu te sens à l'étroit, tu peux toujours monter la mémoire jusqu'à 4Go... Donc on respect toujours le budget actuel.


 Si 2 Go de Ram ne te suffise plus sur un iMac actuel, il y a fort à parier que le moment venu, c'est le Mac lui même qui ne suffira plus.
D'autre part, il n'est pas interdit de penser qu'à ce moment là, il existera des barrettes de 2Go de ram ou plus, permettant d'augmenter également la capacité en Ram de l'iMac au delà de son maximum théorique actuel.





> Disques *internes* jusqu'à 800Go...


On met tout autant de disques externes sur un iMac. Il n'y a pas plus de restriction d'espace disque sur un iMac que sur un PowerMac et c'est bien là l'essentiel. Le reste n'est qu'ergonomie et performance qui ont un cout. Aucun rapport avec l'évolutivité.



> cartes PCI-X, certes il n'y en a pas beaucoup mais, eSata, Fibre Channel, RAID ...


La plupart, si pas toutes les cartes au format PCI-X, sont à destination d'une utilisation très professionnelle. Leur cout est redibitoire, surtout lorsque l'on est en train de faire une comparaison avec un iMac.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ta signature tombe très à propos !
> Il faudrait vraiment tordre le cou à cette vieille croyance qui voudrait qu'une machine Bi-processeur soit *2x plus puissante* que sa version mono. C'est extremement loin d'être le cas.


A mon tour... je ne l'ai jamais dit qu'un bipro est obligatoirement 2x plus puissant qu'un mono... mais il doit quand même être plus rapide d'au moins 50%, et 50% plus c'est énorme. Sans compter que le bus des PM est à la moitié de la vitesse du proc, là où sur l'iMac il est limité à 667MHz...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 1 G4 @ 1Ghz passe très loin devant un G4 @ 2x500, même sur une appli hautement optimisée. Et ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de bus système même si ce dernier joue un role non négligeable. (je t'ai vu venir  )


Et donc un *bi 1GHz* est beaucoup plus puissant qu'un *mono 1GHz* même si ce n'est pas 2x plus puissant.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si 2 Go de Ram ne te suffise plus sur un iMac actuel, il y a fort à parier que le moment venu, c'est le Mac lui même qui ne suffira plus.


Ça dépend ce que tu fais avec, si c'est la taille des données à traiter qui augmente (mon cas actuellement) il vaut mieux dans ce cas augementer la taille mémoire que de changer de proc ou de machine... les calculs sont toujours les mêmes, et si on a plus de mémoire, ça permet d'éviter le swap qui rallenti justement les traitements...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, il n'est pas interdit de penser qu'à ce moment là, il existera des barrettes de 2Go de ram ou plus, permettant d'augmenter également la capacité en Ram de l'iMac au delà de son maximum théorique actuel.


Ça dépendra du contrôleur de mémoire utilisé dans l'iMac s'il autorise ou non l'adressage au delà des 2Go ou non.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> On met tout autant de disques externes sur un iMac. Il n'y a pas plus de restriction d'espace disque sur un iMac que sur un PowerMac et c'est bien là l'essentiel. Le reste n'est qu'ergonomie et performance qui ont un cout. Aucun rapport avec l'évolutivité.


D'accord sur l'ensemble, mais un disque interne coûte quand même moins cher qu'un disque externe...

Pour le PCI-X je ne reviendrai pas dessus parce que je trouve que Apple a fait une erreur de choix de technologie là dessus... j'aurais préféré qu'il développe plus la technologie HyperTransport dont Apple est membre.


----------



## jean-lou (8 Août 2005)

Quel confrontation, une veritable joute. Quel debat !!!! 

Au fait, en ce qui concerne l Imac qui semble etre assez evolutif apparement, est ce facile de le faire evoluer justement? l insertion de Ram est elle aisee ou est ce une veritable mission!!! Sur un G5 powermac, mon petit cousin de 5 ans y arrive.   

JEanlOu


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour... je ne l'ai jamais dit qu'un bipro est obligatoirement 2x plus puissant qu'un mono... mais il doit quand même être plus rapide d'au moins 50%, et 50% plus c'est énorme. Sans compter que le bus des PM est à la moitié de la vitesse du proc, là où sur l'iMac il est limité à 667MHz...


Tu ne l'as pas dit, mais tu n'as pas dit non plus le contraire, il était donc important de le préciser.
Quant à dire qu'il est plus rapide de 50%, ce n'est vrai qu'à des moments très particuliers, lors de calculs qui font appel aux 2 processeurs simultanéments. Le reste du temps, c'est à dire 99% du temps d'utilisation d'un iMac ce % retombe très bas, à un niveau quasi nul. Le gros interet d'un second processeur étant l'utilisation simultanés de process sur 2 applications différentes, ce qui n'arrive pas si souvent non plus.




> Et donc un *bi 1GHz* est beaucoup plus puissant qu'un *mono 1GHz* même si ce n'est pas 2x plus puissant.


Plus puissant oui, beaucoup plus : non.




> Ça dépend ce que tu fais avec, si c'est la taille des données à traiter qui augmente (mon cas actuellement) il vaut mieux dans ce cas augementer la taille mémoire que de changer de proc ou de machine... les calculs sont toujours les mêmes, et si on a plus de mémoire, ça permet d'éviter le swap qui rallenti justement les traitements...


Si le swap d'un iMac équipé de 2 Go de Ram te gène, il parrait assez évident que l'iMac est un mauvais choix au départ. 




> Ça dépendra du contrôleur de mémoire utilisé dans l'iMac s'il autorise ou non l'adressage au delà des 2Go ou non.


L'avenir nous le dira.




> D'accord sur l'ensemble, mais un disque interne coûte quand même moins cher qu'un disque externe...


Puisque tu parles de l'ensemble, un PowerMac avec rajout de disques internes coutera beaucoup plus cher qu'un iMac avec rajout de disques externe, la portabilité en plus !



> Pour le PCI-X je ne reviendrai pas dessus parce que je trouve que Apple a fait une erreur de choix de technologie là dessus...


C'est exactement ce que je disais ici même, dès la sortie des G5 en  Juin 2003. Je me suis fait incendié par tout le monde à l'époque.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, en ce qui concerne l Imac qui semble etre assez evolutif apparement, est ce facile de le faire evoluer justement? l insertion de Ram est elle aisee ou est ce une veritable mission!!! Sur un G5 powermac, mon petit cousin de 5 ans y arrive.


C'est aussi facile que sur un portable, soit : plutot chiant par rapport à la facilité d'accès d'un PowerMac. Mais bon, c'est faisable et puis on ne l'ouvre pas tout les 3 jours !


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2005)

C'est même plus simple que sur un portable tout de même  surtout au niveau du changement de disque dur par exemple


----------



## Psygod (8 Août 2005)

On peut savoir ce qu'est PCI-X ? Merci


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Quel confrontation, une veritable joute. Quel debat !!!!


C'est vrai... mais je sens qu'on est plus très loin d'un accord...  



			
				jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, en ce qui concerne l Imac qui semble etre assez evolutif apparement, est ce facile de le faire evoluer justement? l insertion de Ram est elle aisee ou est ce une veritable mission!!! Sur un G5 powermac, mon petit cousin de 5 ans y arrive.


Yep, j'étais assez dégouté de la facilité d'ailleurs... parce que deux jours avant j'ai voulu ajouté de la mémoire sur notre serveur DELL et un poste HP... quel bordel...

Alors donc... pour en revenir... 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le gros interet d'un second processeur étant l'utilisation simultanés de process sur 2 applications différentes, ce qui n'arrive pas si souvent non plus.


Euh... je crois que depuis OS X c'est plutôt le contraire... je dirai que c'est très rare qu'il n'y ait qu'une seule appli qui tourne... D'autant plus notre ami lulumOriss, l'initiateur de ce fil est un graphiste... je doute qu'il ne fait fonctionner qu'une seule appli lorsqu'il est en train de bosser...

Sinon, pour le reste on est d'accord.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si le swap d'un iMac équipé de 2 Go de Ram te gène, il parrait assez évident que l'iMac est un mauvais choix au départ.


Non, c'est une question de budget   j'ai dans l'espoir de m'offrir un PM bi dualcore PPC avant que les PM se mettent en x86...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que je disais ici même, dès la sortie des G5 en Juin 2003. Je me suis fait incendié par tout le monde à l'époque


pô grave... ce qui compte c'est le résultat... tu peux dire qu'aujourd'hui c'est toi qui a raison...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on est plus très loin d'un accord...


Ca reste à voir ! 




> Euh... je crois que depuis OS X c'est plutôt le contraire... je dirai que c'est très rare qu'il n'y ait qu'une seule appli qui tourne... D'autant plus notre ami lulumOriss, l'initiateur de ce fil est un graphiste... je doute qu'il ne fait fonctionner qu'une seule appli lorsqu'il est en train de bosser...


Ce n'est pas parce qu'une appli est ouverte qu'elle tourne pour autant.
En général, on a tous une floppée d'applications ouvertes simultanément, mais rarement du process en cours sur chacunes d'elles. Ca bouffe de la ram, c'est tout.





> Non, c'est une question de budget   j'ai dans l'espoir de m'offrir un PM bi dualcore PPC avant que les PM se mettent en x86...


J'ai beau parcourir les forums régulièrement et n'ai encore jamais vu personne se plaindre de ne pas pouvoir mettre plus de 2Go de Ram sur leur iMac.




> pô grave... ce qui compte c'est le résultat... tu peux dire qu'aujourd'hui c'est toi qui a raison...


Malheureusement. J'aurais vraiment préféré que ce format fasse une percée, mais c'est à ce moment là que la plupart des constructeurs se sont ralliés au PCI Express.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une appli est ouverte qu'elle tourne pour autant.
> En général, on a tous une floppée d'applications ouvertes simultanément, mais rarement du process en cours sur chacunes d'elles. Ca bouffe de la ram, c'est tout.


C'est vrai, mais pour je pense "la plus part", on lance les applications dont on a besoin... mais en fait je repensait à notre ami lulumOriss, c'est quand même lui qui cherche des informations... et que je doute qu'il n'utilise qu'une seule appli à la fois lorsqu'il bosse.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau parcourir les forums régulièrement et n'ai encore jamais vu personne se plaindre de ne pas pouvoir mettre plus de 2Go de Ram sur leur iMac.


Normal, parce que on l'achète en connaissance de cause. Comme je disais, j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir prendre un PM pour des raisons que j'ai évoqué plus haut... mais quand j'ai acheté mon iMac, je connais ses limites... et je me contente avec.

Je pense qu'inconsciement on se crée des besoins. Au début on est content d'arriver à faire une petite séquence et la graver sur DVD. Puis on se dit pourquoi pas de la HD et des séquences plus longeues... évidemment le temps de traitement s'allonge aussi... et encore dans mon cas c'est pour une utilisation personnelle, donc s'il faut attendre ben il faut attendre. En revanche profesionnellement ???

Et comme je fais de plus en plus de montage video, je me sens un peu à l'étroit maintenant avec mon iMac. Mais j'attendrai la dernière version des PM PPC avant d'investir dans une nouvelle machine...

A ce propos, si lulumOriss pourrait nous donner un peu plus de précission sur les applications qu'il pourrait utiliser...


----------



## Psygod (8 Août 2005)

et c koi PCI-X ?  :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> et c koi PCI-X ?  :mouais:


PCI-X est normalement la version qui remplace le bus PCI actuel. Son concurrent directe est PCI Express


----------



## lulumOriss (10 Août 2005)

Désolé pour la réponse tardive, je suis plongé dans la doc 

Vos précisions sont tellement... précises que je ne sais plus, du coup, quoi prendre.
La mac est destiné à couvrir l'ensemble de mes besoins professionnels au moins 8 heures par jour à savoir : Photoshop et consorts, Applications multimédia (Flash & Director), un peu de 3D (3DS)...
Pas de jeux.

En résumé, je cherche une machine puissante avant tout, l'évolutivité venant après.

J'espère être plus précis. Merci. lulu.


----------



## Psygod (10 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> PCI-X est normalement la version qui remplace le bus PCI actuel. Son concurrent directe est PCI Express



Ah enfin une reponse ... merci


----------



## NightWalker (10 Août 2005)

lulumOriss a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour la réponse tardive, je suis plongé dans la doc
> 
> Vos précisions sont tellement... précises que je ne sais plus, du coup, quoi prendre.
> La mac est destiné à couvrir l'ensemble de mes besoins professionnels au moins 8 heures par jour à savoir : Photoshop et consorts, Applications multimédia (Flash & Director), un peu de 3D (3DS)...
> ...


Bon, alors on va mettre de côté l'évolutivité...

Je vais essayer de faire un résumé de la "joute" amicale avec Marcmame 

Il faut voir si les données à traiter sont importantes... auquel cas, plus on a de la mémoire moins le système va "swapper".

Est-ce que plusieurs applications sont susceptibles de tourner en même temps. J'ai bien dit de tourner en même temps... par exemple, pendant que le "flasheur" s'exécute à créer les anims "flash", tu travaille sur une retouche d'image... dans ce cas il vaut mieux prendre un PM bi G5, car dans l'exemple précédent, les deux applications peuvent tourner sur deux proc en parallèle. En revanche, si tu es obligé d'attendre que le "flasheur" ait fini son travail avant que tu ne puissse appliquer les modifs, en gros, une seule application à la fois qui reste "active" (même si les deux applications sont lancées), un iMac boosté a maximum pourrrait suffir.

Mais j'ai comme impression que tu vas avoir à jongler entre plusieurs applications en même temps, dans ce cas _à mon avis_ le PM bi est le mieux adapté.


----------



## lulumOriss (10 Août 2005)

Effectivement, je vais avoir en permanence plusieurs applis (Photoshop, Illustrator, Indesign, Flash, Director, voire 3DS) ouvertes en même temps.
Du coup, d'après toi un PowerMac esdt mieux ?

lulu.


----------



## NightWalker (10 Août 2005)

Oui, je pense que dans ce cas le PM est le plus adapté à tes besoins...


----------



## jean-lou (10 Août 2005)

lulumOriss a dit:
			
		

> ouvertes en même temps.



tournent et non pas ouvertes, d apres ce que j ai compris 

JEanlOu


----------



## lulumOriss (11 Août 2005)

> tournent et non pas ouvertes, d apres ce que j ai compris



'a pas compris. Quelle différence ?
Bref, merci pour vos commentaires, je sais maintenant à quoi m'en tenir. lulu.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

- une application ouverte mais qui ne fait rien ne consomme pas de RAM ni de CPU
- une application ouverte ou une tache s'execute (compression, encodage, compilation, lecture d'une chanson, ...) consomme de la RAM et du CPU

Donc on peut tres bien avoir plein d'appli ouverte sans avoir besoin d'un bi-pro.


(a noter que ceci est faux pour Windows...)


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> - une application ouverte mais qui ne fait rien ne consomme pas de RAM ni de CPU
> - une application ouverte ou une tache s'execute (compression, encodage, compilation, lecture d'une chanson, ...) consomme de la RAM et du CPU
> 
> Donc on peut tres bien avoir plein d'appli ouverte sans avoir besoin d'un bi-pro.


C'est tout bien, sauf qu'une application ouverte qui ne fait rien consomme quand même de la Ram puisqu'elle est ouverte. Elle est résidente. Mais il est vrai qu'elle ne consomme pas ou très de peu de temps CPU lorsqu'elle est statique.

- 10 / 100 / 1000 énormes images ouvertes sous Photoshop ne consomment que de la Ram tant qu'on ne manipule pas le logiciel.


----------

